#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Танец ангела" / Angel's Dance

## Юй Кан

Странно, что до сих пор никто не догадался предложить в БФ ещё и старый душевный : ) фильм *"Танец ангела" / Angel's Dance* (1999) с Джеймсом Белуши в главной...
Думаю, он доставит хотя бы малую радость даже тем, кто не ищет в буддизме мачо-дзэн с закосом в ницшеанство. : )

----------

AndyZ (30.05.2013), Ашвария (30.05.2013), Маркион (31.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Представляете! Я смотрел этот фильм таааак давно и до сих пор о нем помню!!! Помнится меня впечатлила смелость девушки, которая из жертвы сама в киллера превратилась)))


Так ведь это (если всерьёз, а не с глубокой иронией, как в фильме) -- пусть нечастая по жизни, но, всё же, встречающаяся ситуация, когда, будучи "загнан в угол", человек становится и решительным, и отважным, и отчаянным до бесстрашия...

----------


## Наталья

> Так ведь это (если всерьёз, а не с глубокой иронией, как в фильме) -- пусть нечастая по жизни, но, всё же, встречающаяся ситуация, когда, будучи "загнан в угол", человек становится и решительным, и отважным, и отчаянным до бесстрашия...


Да не, как раз в условиях, когда нечего терять, человек начинает реализовывать свой потенциал и искать нестандартные решения, а в стандартных условиях ведет растительную жизнь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да не, как раз в условиях, когда нечего терять, человек начинает реализовывать свой потенциал и искать нестандартные решения, а в стандартных условиях ведет растительную жизнь.


А я что имел в виду? : )

----------


## Ашвария

А вот тоже кино не скучное, про то как человек в нестандартных ситуациях способен раскрывать новые свои способности.
Американский сериал о двух сезонах *Живая мишень*:
http://moiserialy.net/zhivaya-mishen-smotret-onlajn
Там и собака снимается, и между сезонами Кристофер Чэнз, главный герой, в Буддийский монастырь уходит на недолго.

----------

